# Is your dog afraid of Santa Claus?



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

I took Augie to get his picture taken with Santa and he was afraid of the big guy. Even though Santa was really nice to Augie, Augie didn't want anything to do with him. Was wondering if anyone else's dog is afraid of Santa.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Oak has never met a Santa but I'm pretty sure he would be afraid of him. My boy is pretty wimpy.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Jesse isn't, but I sure am!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Peanut would be terrified, she's afraid of her own shadow. Jack, Rusty and Charlie will go up to anything.






























​*Santa and his Reindeer*​*
*


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Maggie would be horrified........ in fact, I'm sure that awful anal gland smell would be coming form her pretty little butt...........LOLLOLLOL Penny would probably lick his beard off and Cody would probably just be leary and give him a good springer "woowoo" talking to.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

My dogs are not afraid of santa, but like Vern, I am LOL


----------



## dana (Dec 3, 2006)

toby is when he saw santa my sister had to stay between him and santa aand that was the closest he would get, comets never seen santa


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

River looks all Santas I guess it is the red suit but I had a fear of them as a child.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Mine havent seen Santa but I dont think Beau would be but Shelby would just bark at him. She barks at everyone she doesnt know. And Bama would probably jump on him and give him kisses. He hasnt met anyone he doesnt like.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

vrocco1 said:


> Jesse isn't, but I sure am!


Is it because you've been naughty?


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Charlie is afraid of people walking down the street. Santa would totally put him over the edge.


----------



## HoldensMom (Dec 3, 2007)

we just had our pic taken with santa last night, so i'll post it as soon as my boyfriend scans it. 

holden was definitely not afraid of santa. in fact, he jumped up in his lap and gave him a big hug. santa's quite a trooper for putting up with doggies for 3 hours at the mall.


----------



## kezia14 (Aug 12, 2007)

I dunno about this,,,
Simba never meet santa claus in his life only christmas tree and other christmas properties...
BUT i got this video from YouTube,,,
Its NOT my own video....


----------

